# troy bilt 8.5 hp 26 inch snow blower



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

Looking at this blower for sale from someone. Says its only about 2 yrs old.

Does the age and price seem reasonable? Seller is going to fix the pull cord but says everything else is good. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Tecumseh stopped production in what 07' - 08' that would put that at what, 15-16 years old? if indeed that is a Tecumseh engine, which it appears to be.

What is the asking price?


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

asking $350


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

I think there's more rust on the housing around the augers than would be on a 2 yr old blower


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Missing the pull cord.

I read Tecumseh stopped with the flat heads in 2005, the OHV 2 years later.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Definitely from the mid 2000s. Not 2 years old. If everything works, minus the pull cord, like the seller says (which you could potentially question since the aging of the machine is off) from what I can see in the pics I'm looking at a $225 machine. Also, I've seen those covers they put over the engine lead to overheating. I'd take them off.


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

JJG723 said:


> Definitely from the mid 2000s. Not 2 years old. If everything works, minus the pull cord, like the seller says (which you could potentially question since the aging of the machine is off) from what I can see in the pics I'm looking at a $225 machine. Also, I've seen those covers they put over the engine lead to overheating. I'd take them off.


Ok. This blower looks to be in better condition than others that are selling on fb for 300-500. Is the quality of this brand and model lower than say an Ariens? There's a Ariens Sno-Tek 24 208cc Two-Stage Snow Blower model 920402 here for $300. I was considering it but its from 2011 I think and priced a bit high for its condition.


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

fixitright said:


> Ok. This blower looks to be in better condition than others that are selling on fb for 300-500. Is the quality of this brand and model lower than say an Ariens? There's a Ariens Sno-Tek 24 208cc Two-Stage Snow Blower model 920402 here for $300. I was considering it but its from 2011 I think and priced a bit high for its condition.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Troy Bilt is made by MTD which is not as high of quality as Ariens, Toro, or Honda. The Ariens sno tek you mentioned is their entry level machine. Now know as the classic. Without knowing more about that unit, $300 does seem a bit high to me as well.


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

JJG723 said:


> Troy Bilt is made by MTD which is not as high of quality as Ariens, Toro, or Honda. The Ariens sno tek you mentioned is their entry level machine. Now know as the classic. Without knowing more about that unit, $300 does seem a bit high to me as well.


okay. Prices of everything including used snow blowers are up. I'm not sure if its better to have a new lower quality blower or an older blower that's higher quality but might have more wear and tear or Maintenace issues


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That depends on your mechanical skills and your time and tools.


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

fixitright said:


> okay. Prices of everything including used snow blowers are up. I'm not sure if its better to have a new lower quality blower or an older blower that's higher quality but might have more wear and tear or Maintenace issues


here's the Ariens I was looking at too. (1) Ariens Sno-Tek 24 208cc Two-Stage Snow Blower model 920402, serial 060310. | Snowblower Forum


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> That depends on your mechanical skills and your time and tools.


I can do a lot but I don't want to have to spend more than a few hours fixing something.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

I would flat-out refuse to buy anything from that seller. Because the age of the machine is so wrong vs. what he's saying he's either lying or an idiot (and thinks you are too). Either one is bad news and I'd pass on those grounds alone.


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

WVguy said:


> I would flat-out refuse to buy anything from that seller. Because the age of the machine is so wrong vs. what he's saying he's either lying or an idiot (and thinks you are too). Either one is bad news and I'd pass on those grounds alone.


I asked to see the tag with model and SN and that was last I heard from him.....I have found many people like that.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

fixitright said:


> I asked to see the tag with model and SN and that was last I heard from him.....I have found many people like that.


Perfect reason not to buy. FWIW, it looks like an early 2000s machine. In my opinion, this was the time when MTD was really decontenting and cheapening up their larger frame machines. Troy-Bilt was supposed to be on the higher end of their family of brands, but as you can see, there is no deflector control and no steering triggers. Not worth looking at unless one was going to try and flip it or looking for parts; and in either case, anything over $100 is too much..


----------



## heamicdan (1 mo ago)

i know i love my troybilt and its 18 years old


----------

